# Gai vs Sakura (with Byakugo)



## Seiji (Sep 20, 2013)

Location: Gai vs Kisame

Distance: 40 m

Knowledge: Manga

Mindset: IC

Restrictions: 8th gate  This is war- arc Sakura and assume that she can also use Tsunade's Byakugo.


----------



## Samehadaman (Sep 20, 2013)

Sakura has a mighty punch, but Gai can run circles around her in gates (and without...). She's not going to hit him.
The match lasts as long as Sakura can heal herself, since you gave her Tsunade byakugo, but she isn't touching Gai and will drop eventually.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 20, 2013)

Gai punches her 600 times in the face with flaming fists of ferociousness. 

Sakura doesn't have the stamina to keep Byakugo going for long, nor does she have the resilience to use it as effectively as Tsunade.


----------



## LostSelf (Sep 20, 2013)

Sakura loses. She cannot fight Gai in CqC even in base. And she wouldn't take hits as well as Tsunade would. So any hit Gai connects would damage her to the point of giving Gai another opening to attack her again., and again, and again. If Gai uses Soushuga, he doesn't even need to go gates, as Sakura would be pretty much overwhelmed by Gai's attacks coming from all angles. And i dare to say that she won't lay a finger on him when Obito, who could put himself in a better position to do so by phasing, failed because he was forced to phase all over.

If Katsuyu comes into play, and that's assuming she summons it before engaging Gai in CqC (Because after that, it would be unlikely), Gai can dodge Katsuyu for enough time for the summon to be desummoned. And proceed to make Sakura see how far she is still from her two team mates.

Sakura is sent crying to her master. Who would fake to be ill to avoid fighting the Gaikage .


----------



## Luftwaffles (Sep 20, 2013)

I've yet to see Sakura have the CQC ability of which her mentor has. This is a thread with a high-tier CQC specialist...vs a Sennin apprentice with little to no feats besides smashing the ground. Gai can effectively dance around Sakura.


----------



## Garcher (Sep 20, 2013)

Is this a joke? Guy is the strongest character in narutoverse after ITACHI and tobirama. He solos her easy. Oneshot via hirudora


----------



## SSMG (Sep 20, 2013)

Base guy breaks her.


----------



## itachi sennin (Sep 20, 2013)

She cannot touch guy and we will get to see how long she could maintain Byakugo.
So guy takes this low diff.


----------



## Bonly (Sep 20, 2013)

So basically Gai vs a slightly water down version of Tsunade. I personally believe Gai can manage to beat Tsunade more times then not so he shouldn't have too much of a problem winning more times then not here as well.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 20, 2013)

She summons Katsuya and chills in her until he exits gates.

Then Katsuya spits acid, and he jumps into a concrete-infused tremor ascension of a punch.


----------



## trance (Sep 20, 2013)

Gai destroys her. 

Even in base, he's _much_ faster and can just blast her with Hirudora or set her ablaze with Asa Kujaku to claim the win.


----------



## Mithos (Sep 20, 2013)

How does Gai outlast Katsuyu + Sakura with 3 years worth of chakra in her seal?


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 20, 2013)

Mr. E Man said:


> Gai destroys her.
> 
> Even in base, he's _much_ faster and can just blast her with Hirudora or set her ablaze with Asa Kujaku to claim the win.


Not with Katsuya's body guarding her. 

She's not that slow honestly. She blitzed an army of Juubi clones. 

Moreover, a simple ground punch would fan the flames off her body should she be lit ablaze, though I doubt that matters. I've argued Gai had the capacity to behead Tsunade with his high rise elbow which destroyed chakra infused coral and sent Kisame through a boulder, so I actually think the power of those punches would probably take her limbs and head off. However, she won't be hit by them as again Katsuya protects her with her flesh.


----------



## LostSelf (Sep 20, 2013)

DaVizWiz said:


> Not with Katsuya's body guarding her.
> 
> She's not that slow honestly. She blitzed an army of Juubi clones.
> 
> Moreover, a simple ground punch would fan the flames off her body should she be lit ablaze, though I doubt that matters. I've argued Gai had the capacity to behead Tsunade with his high rise elbow which destroyed chakra infused coral and sent Kisame through a boulder, so I actually think the power of those punches would probably take her limbs and head off. However, she won't be hit by them as again Katsuya protects her with her flesh.



Summons have time limit. And Katsuyu cannot touch Gai .


----------



## FlamingRain (Sep 20, 2013)

LostSelf said:


> Summons have time limit.



Notice that Katsuyu is still present whilst Gamakichi has disappeared.


----------



## PopoTime (Sep 20, 2013)

LostSelf said:


> Summons have time limit. And Katsuyu cannot touch Gai .



Summons can also extend the time limit by themselves


----------



## LostSelf (Sep 20, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> Notice that Katsuyu is still present whilst Gamakichi has disappeared.



There's still a limit. 



PopoTime said:


> Summons can also extend the time limit by themselves



I have that i mind. But there's still a limit . Sakura can only prolong her death.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Sep 20, 2013)

Katsuyu-sama solos.


----------



## SSMG (Sep 20, 2013)

Guys aura from gates is made of sweat. sweat does contain a lot of salt content. Guys would go right through katsuyu.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Sep 20, 2013)

Gai wil need gates to beat katsyuu.

Asa Kujaku works imo, so Gai mid diff 10/10 times


----------



## Ersa (Sep 20, 2013)

Gai runs circle around her while flattening her with Afternoon Tiger and Morning Peacock.

Sakura can win via a lucky ground strike that catches Gai and slows him down significantly but I doubt that'd happen.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 20, 2013)

I think Sakura wins more times that not IMO.


----------



## Coppur (Sep 20, 2013)

This is essentially Gai vs. a weaker version of Tsunade, and it is already a debate on whether Gai can beat Tsunade herself. So Gai wins.


----------



## Intus Legere (Sep 21, 2013)

I think if Gai was restricted to the 6th gate, this battle would be a bit more leveled. Not that it would help Sakura have any chance against Gai.

Byakugou is certainly a great technique, but there is one thing that Sakura needs to defeat Gai, and that Byakugou can't concede her: speed. She probably won't be able to cause any harm to Gai, she probably won't be able to even touch him.


----------



## Mercurial (Sep 21, 2013)

Matto-sama said:


> How does Gai outlast Katsuyu + Sakura with 3 years worth of chakra in her seal?



How does Itachi outlasts part 1 Naruto who has chakra reserves far bigger than he has? 

Simple: he kills him in some seconds.

Please close this... thing: Sakura is Sakura but even she doensn't deserve this. Gai in base would murderblitz her... hell Rock Lee could easily. This is despicable.


----------



## J★J♥ (Sep 21, 2013)

Base Guy destroys her before she has chance to react.


----------



## Mithos (Sep 21, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> How does Itachi outlasts part 1 Naruto who has chakra reserves far bigger than he has?
> 
> Simple: he kills him in some seconds.
> 
> Please close this... thing: Sakura is Sakura but even she doensn't deserve this. Gai in base would murderblitz her... hell Rock Lee could easily. This is despicable.



He can't kill her in "some seconds" because she can summon Katsuyu or activate Byakugou before he can blitz her, and either one of those would keep her alive long enough to do whichever option she didn't choose to open with. 

Rock Lee isn't beating Sakura without Byakyugou activated nevermind with it. And Base Gai isn't beating Sakura (even without Byakugou) either.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Sep 22, 2013)

LostSelf said:


> Summons have time limit. And Katsuyu cannot touch Gai .





FlamingRain said:


> Notice that Katsuyu is still present whilst Gamakichi has disappeared.





PopoTime said:


> Summons can also extend the time limit by themselves



Not to mention Katsuyu was out for the whole of the Pain invasion too, even after Tsunade had fallen into a coma. Dat Katsuyu.


----------



## LostSelf (Sep 22, 2013)

I suppose this was for me. It doen't matter. Nor katsuyu nor Sakura can touch Gai. And Gai can open gates and hug Katsuyu. Killing it via osmosis. 

Wait... there's still Katsuyu's Hiraishingiriacid... But it cannot touch the Gaikage still .


----------



## FlamingRain (Sep 22, 2013)

Even if Gai's entire body was made up of salt there wouldn't be enough of it to kill something as enormous as Katsuyu.


----------



## LostSelf (Sep 22, 2013)

Gated Gai's aura is, wich is bigger than his body and he can run all over Katsuyu's body without much effort.


----------



## FlamingRain (Sep 22, 2013)

One, that's a negative.

Two, my statement stands because Gai spreading the salt was not the problem but rather possessing an insufficient amount of it, which doesn't change whether he is in Gates or not because the concentration of salt within that aura of evaporating sweat cannot exceed the concentration within Gai's body, it is simply being spread out across a wide area in amounts that wouldn't be high enough to do _anything_ to something as large as Katsuyu.


----------



## Bringer (Sep 22, 2013)

*Sakura summons Katsuyu
*Katsuyu keeps Gai at bay with acid
*Katsuyu divides into thousands of body sized clones
*The clones swarm Gay because you know... he can't fly
*Gai eventually is unable to outmaneuver them, and instead of killing him right then and there with acid, Katsuyu melds with Gai, but leaves his head out
*Sakura punches Gai's head off


Dat Katsuyu


----------



## LostSelf (Sep 22, 2013)

What is a negative? Him running all over Katsuyu's body? He has the speed for that.

I don't see how the second part contradicts me. It's the sweat spread across a wide area. Of course, in amount that won't do any harm to Katsuyu if Gai just clashes with Exodia. But not if Gai covers the body of the summon running on it.


----------



## FlamingRain (Sep 22, 2013)

LostSelf said:


> What is a negative? Him running all over Katsuyu's body? He has the speed for that.



No Gai is not running around a slug thousands upon thousands of times his size without getting tripped up by it attempting to absorb him or splitting off chunks and tripping him up, which would put him in free-fall where he cannot dodge the acid.



> I don't see how the second part contradicts me.



It _*does not matter whether he spreads the sweat or not because there isn't enough of it to do anything if it covers her*_.


----------



## LostSelf (Sep 22, 2013)

Well, if we have diferences with Katsuyu reacting to Gai's speed as to divide in the exact part he is running (or guessing wich part to divide) when the slug has shown no reaction feats and high speed dividing (or inteligence enough to trick somebody) then there's no point in debating if covering the  slug with sweat, thus, with salt, can kill it.

My point still stands. Katsuyu cannot touch Gai until i see some speed feats to suggest it. So there's still a matter of time for Sakura to be defeated. And if the slug divided completely, even if it's protecting Sakura, Gai can still send both Sakura and the mini part of Katsuyu protecting her out of range with a kick, kicks or Hirudora.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't believe Katsuyu is going to even be able to touch Gai. He dodged Obito's Kamui up close in Base and that was after fighting V2 Jinchuuriki!


----------



## SSMG (Sep 22, 2013)

Katsuya would get melted from guys aura. her acid would get morning peacocked away like the acid mist from the five tail ..... not to mention i doubt her acid could get through his seventh gate aura....she is too slow to touch guy also too slow too react to guy... so what exactly is she going to do in this fight besides die?

 sakura might as well not waste the chakra to summon her. slug to save her own regen.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Sep 22, 2013)

*gai blizes sakura- no!

*sakura summons slug
*slug spits acid
*Gai takes offense
*gai uses asa kujaku...
*katsyuu splitting...
< splitting
< still punching...
< still punching
*slug is overwhelmed in transformation & kuchiyose,thereby forced to de-summon
*gai stops punching as sakura is dead & slug is gone

This is 100% backed by manga canon.
Gai cant kill this type summon but... Conveniently, he doesn't need to kill it.





thread can end now/


----------



## Seiji (Sep 23, 2013)

Base Gai beatin' Sakura? Yeah wouldn't go that far.

And Sakura>> Tsunade.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Sep 23, 2013)

Sakura has almost full knowledge of Gai, so she knows of his speed, high strength and general proficiency in close range. Furthermore, being the intelligent and analytical kunoichi that she is, I'm certain she would do whatever she could to close any gaps in power that he has over her (in speed for example). Likewise, Gai knows of her super strength and medical ninjutsu (but not Sozou Saisei or Byakugou), so he'd probably be quite wary of challenging her recklessly in the off chance that she lands a grazing blow.

I believe Gai will go gates off the bat to try and completely eliminate any chances of Sakura landing a blow. However, with Sakura's anticipatory skills she will be able to deduct when Gai is in the general proximity of one of her ground-pound strikes' AOE. When he runs near to her the force alone will blast him into the air and toss him about like a ragdoll, giving Sakura ample time to jump into the air and finish him off. In the off chance that he's still able to control his bodily movements amongst the explosions, an Asa Kujaku or Hirudora could be devastating if she doesn't activate Byakugou or summon Katsuyu to protect her - for whatever reason. 

Sakura should win though, dat punch.​​


----------



## Rocky (Sep 23, 2013)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> I believe Gai will go gates off the bat to try and completely eliminate any chances of Sakura landing a blow. However, with Sakura's anticipatory skills she will be able to deduct when Gai is in the general proximity of one of her ground-pound strikes' AOE. When he runs near to her the force alone will blast him into the air and toss him about like a ragdoll, giving Sakura ample time to jump into the air and finish him off. In the off chance that he's still able to control his bodily movements amongst the explosions, an Asa Kujaku or Hirudora could be devastating if she doesn't activate Byakugou or summon Katsuyu to protect her - for whatever reason.
> 
> Sakura should win though, dat punch.​​



Gai is stronger than Sakura. Hirodura is a more impressive punch than Sakura's. Expanding on that, Gai's Hirodura blew up in his face, so none of that shock-wave crap. 

Wait, back up.....

Sakura reacting to an upper gated Gai? With what feats? Anticipation does nothing when her body is too slow move. She's tier 3, he's tier 5 with 6 to 7 gates activated. Do you remember what happened to Kisame? The same thing happens here.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Sep 23, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Gai is stronger than Sakura. Hirodura is a more impressive punch than Sakura's. Expanding on that, Gai's Hirodura blew up in his face, so none of that shock-wave crap.
> 
> Wait, back up.....
> 
> Sakura reacting to an upper gated Gai? With what feats? Anticipation does nothing when her body is too slow move. She's tier 3, he's tier 5 with 6 to 7 gates activated. Do you remember what happened to Kisame? The same thing happens here.



I don't see why it should matter, Gai doesn't ICly use Hirudora to blow up the earth he's standing on, whereas Sakura does. Sakura also isnt exactly the type of opponent he would use Hirudora haphazardly on. And its no surprise that Gais own shockwave had no effect on him, just like how Sakura's shockwave didn't effect her, or how Mei's corrosive mist didn't burn her, or how Madara's oesophagus isn't charred when he expels fire. Shinobi are rarely affected by their own techniques.

An upper gated Gai? I didn't specify what level of gates he'd be accessing, he could pull out two or three gates for a noticeable speed advantage, he doesn't have to go 7 gates off the bat. Even so, the AOE of Sakuras punches are huge, even if he does go 7 gates straight away, she can punch the ground and catch him before he covers the 30 meters so long as shes aware that he's actually moved.​​


----------



## SSMG (Sep 23, 2013)

^ Also Base guy has already reacted and blocked a stronger and faster.opponent than sakura (kisame) with his numbchuku.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 23, 2013)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> she can punch the ground and catch him before he covers the 30 meters so long as shes aware that he's actually moved.​​



She won't be.


----------



## Jad (Sep 23, 2013)

I just can't believe Gai threads have come to this, I was really trying to avoid this thread. It's also no wander the Tsunade fans are so adamant about Sakura's victory, because they can then turn around and say: "heh, if Gai can't beat Sakura, he doesn't have a hope against Tsunade". I see through it, I'm not blinded by this fact. Considering they viciously defend Tsunade against Sakura threads, with the overall majority easily discounting anything other then a low-difficulty battle. This is the exact same.

*Speed*

Gai was able to cross a distance much further and in a quicker time than Shrouded Naruto when trying to get into close quarters with Obito [1] [*distance*] [2] [*arrival*]. You can notice Naruto runs before Gai even does. His base speed is ridiculous and deserves the 5 he has in the data book. Not to mention the praises he gets in it as well, which serve to boost his credibility:


_with unbelievable speed_
_He spins with such speed that not a single person can follow his movement_
_His speed lets no one escape_
[ *Source: Databook*]

*Reflexes*

People usually skim over this, but Gai effectively reacted in the exact and proper time to Shourded Naruto jumping over his shoulder without looking behind him. Secondly, he also reacted in between a Kamui warp. Fact: Kamui warps are ridiculously quick, hence why Obito can avoid so much damage []. So the fact that in close quarters, not to mention Gai's already ridiculous Taijustsu skills (which he forced Obito to Kamui), is going to be completely ineffective because Sakura can punch harder, is a ludicrous claim.

*Sakura punching the ground: Gai loses*

This is a palm face and you guys know it. If Gai gets lifted into the air because of Sakura's massive area of effect punch, Sakura will be just as blinded by her own punch as Gai. Furthermore, the moment Sakura can see through the dust and the debris around her, and pin point Gai's location while his still in the air, then intercept him (this is already sounding ridiculous the more I type), then what is stopping Gai from pulling his Nunchuku's and slapping Sakura in the face. He had that momentum over Obito, a much, much, much more talented opponent in Sakura [5]. You know what happens when Sakura gets slapped by a boulder shattering level of strength from twin Nunchuku's[6]? She gets rocketed to the ground, most likely from a good distance in the air, and knocked the *f*** out*. If she isn't knocked out because somehow she has the best durability feats, Gai follows up a dazed _chuunin_ and just completely embarrasses her.

*Sakura: She wins because of her awesome Taijutsu and Reflexes*

You want to see Sakura's taijutsu and reflexes. Here they are:



> She needed Naruto to save her from Sasuke Kunai strike when he was near blind [6].
> 
> She got her ass handed to her by Omoi [7][8].



He takes this in base if Sakura tries to engage him, anything higher is giving Sakura way too much credit. *Too much*.


----------



## FlamingRain (Sep 23, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Gai is stronger than Sakura. Hirodura is a more impressive punch than Sakura's.



What are you smoking, Rocky? Stop it! It breaks my heart to see you doing this! 

*1.)* _Hirudora_ is not a strength feat, it is a _speed_ feat.

*2.)* What I continue to see in _Hirudora_ is an enormous AoE explosion affecting the environment with wasted energy as opposed to a jutsu that delivers an especially vast amount of energy to a singular, small target. It is much the same as _Asakujaku_ in the sense that it more than likely kills by rattling bodies up and causing internal injury as opposed to crushing them outright if we examine it closely, which is why both Yūra _(1)_ and Kisame's _(2)_ bodies remained intact following these attacks. (And no, _Suiton: Daikōdan no Jutsu_ did _not_ weaken _Hirudora_, for starters because water actually has the _opposite_ effect on air pressure, and also because it'd also be a bad move on Kishimoto's part to specifically point out that Hirudora _wasn't_ weakened from one angle only to allow it to have been weakened from another angle in spite of that without even hinting at it.)

The technique would still kill most people, yes, but likely wouldn't quite manage it against especially tough individuals in my eyes. I don't believe it's like _Byakugō no In_ Sakura's complete *overkill* Tsunade-level _(3)_ _Ōkashō_ punches which have the concentrated power to obliterate what she gets her hands on, or even the power behind Ay and Bee's attacks which can bash in people's chests. The method of the technique's delivery, and as a result its effect, is too different.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And on just a small note before you reply, I'm simply going to give you a heads up that if you take the stance that these events simply paint Kisame and Yūra as being _that_ ridiculously durable, you'd also be discrediting your position on Ay blitzing and chopping through Kisame since, if he took an attack much more impressive than Sakura's punch which is in turn much more impressive than Ay's chops, he can take Ay's chops as well like _Susano'o_ would have before Ohnoki assisted him. 




And I'm not saying Sakura wins here; this comparison of punches was the only part of your debate I became interested in addressing.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 23, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> *1.)* _Hirudora_ is not a strength feat, it is a _speed_ feat.



It's a power feat, involving both speed & strength. Speed increases strength. It's the reason that The Flash hits *alot* harder than the angriest of Hulks. They go almost hand in hand.

Now, I read your post. What you didn't account for is the fact that we've never seen Gai hit anyone with that punch. Hirodura is the result of Gai punching the air, but imagine if he made contact with something. 

Sakura hit the ground and created a large shockwave. Gai hit the air and did the same thing. Reverse their roles. Have Gai hit the ground with a punch the same speed & strength as the one used to create the tiger, and have Sakura punch the air.



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> And on just a small note before you reply, I'm simply going to give you a heads up that if you take the stance that these events simply paint Kisame and Yūra as being _that_ ridiculously durable, you'd also be discrediting your position on Ay blitzing and chopping through Kisame since, if he took an attack much more impressive than Sakura's punch which is in turn much more impressive than Ay's chops, he can take Ay's chops as well like _Susano'o_ would have before Ohnoki assisted him.



Ei's attacks use Ration Chakra, adding _cutting_ ability.


----------



## Jad (Sep 23, 2013)

Have you guys ever considered that perhaps Kisame is just a durable machine? He noted with his OWN words that _Morning Peacock_ destroys the target [1]. His seen the technique and knows what it can do [this was on his SECOND viewing - a much more *devastating* version of Morning Peacock then what we saw before]. Yura's body was not got hit by the way, it was Kisame's, you can see it in the last panel Kisame's body is on fire, not Yura's [2]. Also, with regards to Hirudora, we KNOW for a fact that Bijuu chakara gives you a boost in overall state. Kisame took Hachibi chakara from Bee - to the point where he collapses from exhaustion, so he had that quality chakara in his body, and a good amount of it. Why no shroud? Well his a tailed beast with a tail. He has massive reserves for a ninja to fill.

Also, love how people use physics in Naruto yet discount it in any other situation it doesn't involve trying to demoralize a feat from Gai. Look at Tobirama's jutsu, it is a continuous effect explosion, people believe his explosions are much more dangerous then Hirudora considering it didn't kill Kisame. But wouldn't physics suggest that the pressure from an explosion expanding is the deadly force that kills? The concussive force that comes from the expansion (of gases I think). Tags are pretty much the Naruto version of Grenades. All those tags combined, and the amount of pressure they expelled virtually nearing the same time in execution in Tobirama's jutsu, is NOT bigger then the pressure and hence the concussive force of Hirudora. Note, it isn't continuous, because the tags that re summon other tags will eventually disappear because all the tags will being destroyed. 

Kisame is just that durable to survive. Also note that explosion, while Kisame survived it, was not intended FOR HIM directly, it in-directly hit him, it was meant for the sharks in the ocean. Secondly, Aoba told Gai before hand to capture Kisame. This all likely played apart to when Kisame, and hence Kishimoto's decision, for him to live.


----------



## FlamingRain (Sep 24, 2013)

Rocky said:


> It's a power feat, involving both speed & strength. Speed increases strength. It's the reason that The Flash hits *alot* harder than the angriest of Hulks. They go almost hand in hand.



_Chakra_ doesn't fit anywhere into that equation, though, so it's kind of weird to compare the result of that method with Gai's.



> Now, I read your post. What you didn't account for is the fact that we've never seen Gai hit anyone with that punch. Hirodura is the result of Gai punching the air, but imagine if he made contact with something.



_Hirudora_ is the result of Gai _focusing an immense amount of air pressure in front of his fist_ *then* punching, not _just_ punching the air really fast. That prior hand seal is there for a reason, you know. He is basically punching a bomb at someone, not creating a bomb with the punch.

The punch itself making physical contact may very well prove to be _less_ devastating.



> Ei's attacks use Ration Chakra, adding _cutting_ ability.



It's ability to cut was unable to do anything to a defense that Tsunade, and by extension Sakura, could shatter with blunt strikes, though.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 24, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> _Chakra_ doesn't fit anywhere into that equation, though, so it's kind of weird to compare the result of that method with Gai's.



Huh? I don't see what Chakra has to do with the concept. Hirodura is a really fast punch. Speed adds power, so it's going to hurt.




> _Hirudora_ is the result of Gai _focusing an immense amount of air pressure in front of his fist_ *then* punching, not _just_ punching the air really fast. That prior hand seal is there for a reason, you know. He is basically punching a bomb at someone, not creating a bomb with the punch.



Oh you, you got this from the Wika didn't you? 



> It's ability to cut was unable to do anything to a defense that Tsunade, and by extension Sakura, could shatter with blunt strikes, though.



Some defenses are strong against cutting and weak against blunt force & vice versa. Minato can cut Bee's tails with Kunai, yet Bijuudama left all tails intact.


----------



## FlamingRain (Sep 24, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Huh?



Hulk is not releasing the stuff of magic from his hands when he hits something.

Sakura does though, meaning that can't be the Hulk to Gai's Flash in this case because the power behind Sakura's strikes are not necessarily lesser than Gai's by virtue of being accelerating slower. She has something besides mass and acceleration contributing to them that Hulk doesn't.



> Oh you, you got this from the Wika didn't you?



Nope. I hardly ever look at the wikis, except for when I forget what chapter something is in, but I remember where Gai vs. Kisame is.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Sep 24, 2013)

But seriously, MP can do enough damage to Katsuyu to at least keep her away long enough for Gai to pummel Sakura. Sakura simply lacks the overall skill Tsunade has in Taijutsu that let's her compete with Gai.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 24, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> Sakura does though, meaning that can't be the Hulk to Gai's Flash in this case because the power behind Sakura's strikes are not necessarily lesser than Gai's by virtue of being accelerating slower. She has something besides mass and acceleration contributing to them that Hulk doesn't.



That's true, but then again, Sakura is much weaker than Gai without her Chakra strikes, while Hulk is a shit ton stronger than the human-level Flash. Gai's a tier 5 in strength with the Gate's increasing that further. It's a super strong man with very high acceleration vs. a relatively weak girl with average acceleration and Chakra enhancements. 

To me, Sakura is just a worse version of Base Naruto. Basically, her Chakra punches are just Chao Odama Rasengans. No one is tanking either. 

I see weird arguments for Sakura & only her too. I never see anyone say Sage Naruto Rasenshuriken's the ground to create a shock-wave and knock the opponent of balance,or anything like that.



> Nope. I hardly ever look at the wikis, except for when I forget what chapter something is in, but I remember where Gai vs. Kisame is.



Let me see your translation.


----------



## P3IN (Sep 24, 2013)

Gai goes hard, he's too fast in his gates, and more supposed raw strenght then sakura, and far more shit in his arsenal which sakura would get raped from (not accounting Katsuya) Katsuya would make it hard but it's nothing guy can't handle 

Gai takes her in


----------



## FlamingRain (Sep 24, 2013)

Rocky said:


> That's true, but then again, Sakura is much weaker than Gai without her Chakra strikes, while Hulk is a shit ton stronger than the human-level Flash. Gai's a tier 5 in strength with the Gate's increasing that further. It's a super strong man with very high acceleration vs. a relatively weak girl with average acceleration and Chakra enhancements.



This is also true.



> To me, Sakura is just a worse version of Base Naruto. Basically, her Chakra punches are just Chao Odama Rasengans. No one is tanking either.
> 
> I see weird arguments for Sakura & only her too. I never see anyone say Sage Naruto Rasenshuriken's the ground to create a shock-wave and knock the opponent of balance,or anything like that.



Well, if I ever saw Naruto aim at the ground I may say it, but when I picture _FRS_ what comes to mind for me is that giant sphere of chakra needles _(1)_ where the shockwave outside of it doesn't seem to be particularly powerful. It seems more like the shockwave produced by Ay's _Liger Bomb_, which just blows everyone's hair back but doesn't quite begin to push bodies back.



> Let me see your translation.



_(2)_

A punch will not actively _focus_ a massive amount of air pressure into a single point and going faster will not make it do that either; so I've always interpreted that the hand seal, which had Gai's fingers glowing for _some_ reason, was doing the focusing and the subsequent punch at that point released it in that single instant.

I just really doubt all that other stuff was for nothing.


----------



## LostSelf (Sep 24, 2013)

Sakura reacting to Gai? The same Sakura that was helpless after a Mini Jubi stood up behind her and she could only see how he was going to kill her?

Oh Gai, poor Gai.


----------



## Jad (Sep 24, 2013)

LostSelf said:


> Sakura reacting to Gai? The same Sakura that was helpless after a Mini Jubi stood up behind her and she could only see how he was going to kill her?
> 
> Oh Gai, poor Gai.



Apparently Gai can't even kill Sakura with _Morning Peacock_ if he hits her. I am just, just. I don't. I-I-I I am malfunctioning, systems closing down, overheating processes, memory shutting down. Code *Red*...Code *Red*...Code *Red*...

​
I've seen it all now LostSelf.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Sep 24, 2013)

Rocky said:


> She won't be.



What importance does that panel have? Sakura was barely even genin-level at that point. Furthermore, Kakashi used _shunshin_ - a ninjutsu, to quickly reach Naruto's location, he didn't use his raw speed.

Also, can we all just take a moment to appreciate how _huge_ the AOE of her punches is? Heck even if Gai hasn't started moving yet shd can arguably still blast him into the air and reduce him to a ragdoll.​​


----------



## Rocky (Sep 24, 2013)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> What importance does that panel have? Sakura was barely even genin-level at that point. Furthermore, Kakashi used _shunshin_ - a ninjutsu, to quickly reach Naruto's location, he didn't use his raw speed.



Personally, I think the speed difference between Pre-Wave Sakura & Pre-Wave Kakashi is smaller than that of War Sakura & 6-7 Gated War Gai.

The use of Shunshin is irrelevant. Gai's speed in the gates far eclipses Kakashi's Shunshin speed.



> Also, can we all just take a moment to appreciate how _huge_ the AOE of her punches is? Heck even if Gai hasn't started moving yet shd can arguably still blast him into the air and reduce him to a ragdoll.



Gai will intercept her arm, just as Kakashi in intercepted Naruto's, or BM Naruto intercepted Madara's & Obito's. Sakura is physically weak, but her punches are devastating because of the Chakra enhancement. As soon as Gai get's a hold of her, he rips her in half.


----------



## egressmadara (Sep 24, 2013)

Gai-sensei punches her head off


----------



## Rocky (Sep 24, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> Well, if I ever saw Naruto aim at the ground I may say it, but when I picture _FRS_ what comes to mind for me is that giant sphere of chakra needles _(1)_ where the shockwave outside of it doesn't seem to be particularly powerful. It seems more like the shockwave produced by Ay's _Liger Bomb_, which just blows everyone's hair back but doesn't quite begin to push bodies back.



The explosion of Rasenshuriken created a shock-wave that affected half of the crater left by Chibaku Tensei.

It's a _much_ larger shock-wave than anything Sakura has done.





> _(2)_
> 
> A punch will not actively _focus_ a massive amount of air pressure into a single point and going faster will not make it do that either; so I've always interpreted that the hand seal, which had Gai's fingers glowing for _some_ reason, was doing the focusing and the subsequent punch at that point released it in that single instant.
> 
> I just really doubt all that other stuff was for nothing.



Yes, you're right. I misinterpreted.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Sep 25, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Personally, I think the speed difference between Pre-Wave Sakura & Pre-Wave Kakashi is smaller than that of War Sakura & 6-7 Gated War Gai.
> 
> The use of Shunshin is irrelevant. Gai's speed in the gates far eclipses Kakashi's Shunshin speed.



I don't think it matters. Unless Gai both activates gates and traverses the 30 meters in well under a second, he can't stop her. 

And I think claiming that Gai's gated movement speed ' far eclipses ' Kakashi's shunshin speed is a bit of a bold statement given that shunshins are practically instantaneous, and difficult to measure.



> Gai will intercept her arm, just as Kakashi in intercepted Naruto's, or BM Naruto intercepted Madara's & Obito's. Sakura is physically weak, but her punches are devastating because of the Chakra enhancement. As soon as Gai get's a hold of her, he rips her in half.



I doubt it, unless he can teleport I don't see any characters running 30 meters before another character punches the earth. Heck she doesn't even need to punch it, she could stomp on it if punching is such a problem.​​


----------



## Rocky (Sep 25, 2013)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> I don't think it matters. Unless Gai both activates gates and traverses the 30 meters in well under a second, he can't stop her.



She has to activate her seal too. Neither technique takes handseals. From there, of course gated Gai can cross 30m in under a second. Rasenshuriken crossed a mountain range in under a second.



> And I think claiming that Gai's gated movement speed ' far eclipses ' Kakashi's shunshin speed is a bit of a bold statement given that shunshins are practically instantaneous, and difficult to measure.



Deidara was able to dodge Hebi Sasuke's flicker, and he has better feats than Bell Test Kakashi does. They're nowhere near instantaneous. On the other hand, Deidara wouldn't be dodging 6-7 Gated Gai.



> I doubt it, unless he can teleport I don't see any characters running 30 meters before another character punches the earth. Heck she doesn't even need to punch it, she could stomp on it if punching is such a problem.



Suppressed Raikage was able to cross a comparable distance before CS3 Juugo could budge. Gai is no slower than v1 Ei, and Sakura is not more reflexive than CS3 Juugo. You will see a similar result. 

Here's another example: Gai blitzed Shouten Kisame from the bottom of Kisame's lake. Kisame didn't even see Gai coming. When Gai paused to get in position for Asa Kujaku, Kisame _tired_ to swing his sword, but was too slow regardless. 

Sakura will be just as helpless as Kisame was. It will be just like Lee against Gaara. Sakura won't even see Gai move before he's kicked her in the face.


----------



## Mercurial (Sep 25, 2013)

This

... and just to say, Kisame, is tiers faster and more reflexive than Sakura is and probably will ever be

This thread is despicable, and insulting to Gai. Madara vs Shino or Kakashi vs Anko would be more interesting fights. LOL.

Gai speedblitzes while in base and while walking on his hands, and stomps her in taijutsu, then kills her.


----------

